# alex74 collection



## alex74 (Apr 11, 2017)

hello to all I want to show my collection to date to date:


----------



## tigman_tim (Apr 11, 2017)

WOW very nice.
Love it


​


----------



## aginthelaw (Apr 11, 2017)

There sure is a lot of space left on the table. What's in the future for filling the emptiness?


----------



## ven (Apr 12, 2017)

Awesome collection


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 17, 2017)

Wow!! Musta taken a while to set that up... twice.

Thanks for sharing. Good stuff there. Nice variety.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Apr 22, 2017)

sweet collection!


----------



## alex74 (May 1, 2017)

- Hi everyone I added 2 more beautiful pieces to me: do you like it?
surefire m6 - iris blue delghi


----------



## irongate (May 1, 2017)

Very nice, Thanks for sharing your lights.


----------



## archimedes (May 6, 2017)

Wow ... *Blue,* one of the rarer Delghi finishes !

Beautiful flashlight, thanks for posting. I haven't seen many of these around for quite a while ....

https://i.imgur.com/Yp9t1nT.jpg


----------

